
What are the most stressful places in Boston? We’re about to find out - robg
http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-will-map-the-effect-of-stress-on-the-brain/?p1=Main_Headline
======
douche
It's got to be that part of the Big Dig where you go underground and all the
GPS signals cut out, and you also have to make a poorly labeled exit, right?
Or maybe circling round and round Logan, and winding back up downtown by the
aquarium because you missed the turn?

~~~
logane
There are so many colleges in Boston, though - probably MIT is the most
stressful place in the Boston area :)

------
asmithmd1
My most stressful place in boston:

[https://www.google.com/maps/@42.3613573,-71.0704279,3a,75y,2...](https://www.google.com/maps/@42.3613573,-71.0704279,3a,75y,283.5h,86t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sdi7mN99qZKUNKt2aOpHrHg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

You are in a maze of twisty little roads, all alike. Pick the wrong one and it
can easily cost you 20-30 minutes during rush hour.

~~~
calinet6
Clearly you didn't read the sign:
[http://i.imgur.com/7fyY4rN.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7fyY4rN.jpg)

------
des429
#1 answer should be, 'in a car'.

\--Boston resident

------
seibelj
Boston born, raised, now professional. Best city I've seen, although Amsterdam
is a close second. If you like software and despise San Francisco (as I do),
Boston has the 2nd most VC investment in the world, and is #2 globally for
software development. And Boston focuses traditionally on B2B rather than
vague B2C stuff which is rife in SF.

Go Boston!

~~~
hugh4
Plus it's well positioned to benefit from global warming.

------
davexunit
The most stressful place is Boston is anywhere in Boston.

~~~
calinet6
Ha ha, very funny (California native here, been living in Boston for 8
years—it's a fantastic city).

